# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  mac book i vjedhur

## ateko

kam ne dore nje mac boob a1432 te perdorur. kishte te instaluar win7 ultimate. ja dhashe nje mikut tim qe ka pak idene e mac. ariti ta formatonte,por me thote qe eshte i vjedhur dhe nuk mund ti beje dot gje. a ka ndonje menyre shpetimi,apo do jem i detyruar ta perdor me win.faleminderit :rrotullo syte:

----------

